# Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung



## Dok (12. Januar 2014)

Seit geraumer Zeit gibt es die Möglichkeit unser Forum auch per App zu nutzen. 
( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=241677 )
Wir würden gerne wissen wie Ihr das Forum mobil am liebsten nutzt.

Bitte einfach an der Abstimmung teilnehmen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich).


----------



## Aurikus (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht womit ich mit dem Smartphone online gehe. Ob Forumrunner oder sonstwas! Bin vor zwei Jahren einfach mit dem Phone online gegangen und dabei geblieben. Klappt prima, ausser dass ich keine Bilder hochladen kann!


----------



## STORM_2012 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Tapatalk für pm ansonsten nur über browser weil es übersichtlicher ist wie ich finde.


----------



## Shortay (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Tapatalk 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Ein Responsive Design des Anglerboards wäre 
optimal, da ich auch auf dem smartphone oder dem Tablet mit dem normalen Browser surfe.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Browser ...


----------



## Schneidi (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

da ist mein nokia 100 etwas zu unterentwickelt um damit ins interne zu gehen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Müßte nochmal neu abstimmen... Nutze den Forumrunner und Tapatalk.


----------



## pike-81 (12. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!
Wo sind denn die Unterschiede zwischen Tapatalk und Forumrunner?
Petri


----------



## phirania (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Zum Glück brauche ich den ganzen Schnickschnack nicht....#h#h


----------



## Trollwut (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Tapatalk.
Sehr angenehm ne Benachrichtigung zu bekommen, wenn man zitiert wird.


----------



## siloaffe (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Taptalk und forumrunner habsch beides versucht und es hat mir beides absolut nicht zugesagt.  Daher einfach übern Browser und alles ist tutti


----------



## Bieroholiker (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

ich geh auch nur über den browser rein. tapa und das andere find ich einfach blöd. man hat nicht die übersicht. zoomen und so geht mit doppeltippen und sonst funzt auch alles. (hauptsächlich iphone4 und ipad mit safari) nur die forumsuche funktioniert nicht richtig... 
ich mags halt einfach mal zu kucken was seit meinem letzten besuch so geschrieben wurde. 
ich finde das forum hier nicht schlecht aber glaube es gubt einige sachen die man einfach und benutzerfreundlich machen könnte ohne die apps. 
in sehr wenigen fällen sind die apps besser wie das orginal. viele seiten und dienste die ich nutze sind über die normale seite einfach wesentlich besser, wenn auch manschmal komplizierter aber das funktionieren einfach..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Nachdem ich Tapatalk versucht habe bin ich auf den Forum Runner umgestiegen - der ist meiner Meinung nach einfacher und besser zu bedienen. Ansonsten erkenne ich keine Unterschiede, dafür kenne ich mich zuwenig damit aus.
Kostet zwar 1,79€, ist das Geld aber wert.


----------



## grubenreiner (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Mein Handy kann telefonieren und Nachrichten senden, mehr nicht 

Dafür hält der Akku eineinhalb Wochen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

So eines hab ich auch noch ;-)))


----------



## olaft64 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Forumrunner- da es zu meinem Einstieg der "Standard" war und ich auch zufrieden bin. Z.B. nach fünf Seiten lesen retour bin ich auf der Übersicht und nicht auf Seite 4.

 Gruß Olaf


----------



## Katteker (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Wenn überhaupt mobil, dann mit Forumrunner aufm S2. Kommt aber bisher nur vor wenn ich am Wasser bin und nichts beißt (Also öfter als mir lieb ist...) zum Zeitvertreib. Sonst ist mir ein richter PC mit Browser deutlich lieber.

Seit gestern bin ich Besitzer eines kleinen Tablets mit 7" fürs  "aufmsofasurfen". Da bin ich noch unentschlossen was mir besser gefällt.


----------



## Franky (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

MobileOpera bzw. MobileChrome....

Gesendet vom Klo aus.....


----------



## Vitalitasia (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

mobil verbring ich keine Zeit in irgendwelchen Foren. Ist mir am PC weit lieber. Auf den lustigen Minibildschirmen ist das fürn A**** mim lesen.


----------



## catchandfun (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Tapatalk ist voll blöde, ich mache es mit dem Tablet. Und jedes mal zeigt der mir die scheiß Werbung an für Tapatalk ist echt nervig. Ein Link oder so hätte es auch getan, bei jedem Seitenwechsel zeigt der Browser mir das oben an. Macht echt kein Spaß.


----------



## Stulle (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Ich nutz unterwegs meist mein handy und ich binn viel unterwegs. Oft hab ich nur 5 min und guck kurz was im LL thread los is, besonders die Benachrichtigungen sind hilfreich ob man die 5 min bei fb oder im forum durchbringt! Außerdem kann man so fotos gleich einstellen. Ist natürlich kein Ersatz für pc und Browser aber deutlich besser als Browser auf dem handy!


----------



## 63°Nord (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Mobil vom heimischen Sessel aus



____________________________________________________________________________
geschrieben mit Griffel und Schiefertafel
Korrekturen mit  Schwamm


----------



## spuki666 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Also eigentlich surfe ich schon ehr mit dem PC in Foren, da lässt es sich leichter lesen und schreiben... 
Mobil hab ich jetzt mal Tapatalk ausprobiert und find es eigentlich sehr enttäuschend ... da surf ich vielleicht doch ehr über nen Browser...


----------



## BrendaK (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Bin gerade dabei Tapatalk auszuprobieren, aber ich kenne mich, werde wie bei den meisten anderen Foren wieder auf den mobilen Browser umsteigen (Android 4.2.1 Standard).

Ein Mobile-Forum-Theme wäre natürlich genial, hab das schon bei anderen Foren gesehen.

Müsste mit dieser Forensoftware (vBulletin) eigentlich recht einfach umzusetzen sein, Themes dafür gibts jedenfalls vBulletin - Wie aktivieren?

Viele Grüße

Brenda


----------



## Dok (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*



BrendaK schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei Tapatalk auszuprobieren, aber ich kenne mich, werde wie bei den meisten anderen Foren wieder auf den mobilen Browser umsteigen (Android 4.2.1 Standard).
> 
> Ein Mobile-Forum-Theme wäre natürlich genial, hab das schon bei anderen Foren gesehen.
> 
> ...



vBulletin ist aber gerade dabei sich selbst zu disqualifizieren und langfristig wohl keine Option mehr...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*



Dok schrieb:


> vBulletin ist aber gerade dabei sich selbst zu disqualifizieren und langfristig wohl keine Option mehr...



Ja, hab die Mail auch bekommen und bekomm jetzt schon graue Haare deswegen:r:r


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Ich finde Tapatalk schon extrem genial. Man bekommt direkt Nachrichten wenn es in den Abonnierten Threads was neues gibt. Das einzige was ich doof finde ist, das man nicht an Abstimmungen teilnehmen kann. Von zuhause kein Problem da geht man mal schnell auf die Hauptseite aber wenn man unterwegs ist und wenig Empfang hat ist das mühsam.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Hab ich alles nicht, benutze noch die Buschtrommel, Siemens C25!
Eigentlich für Notfälle gedacht und daher gerade zum Angeln dabei.
Zudem hasse ich es, wegen Belanglosigkeiten, durch andere "Trommler" belästigt zu werden.
Fürs AB reicht mir das Laptop mit Firefox!

Jürgen


----------



## Stromer86 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Konnte mich mit beiden apps nicht anfreunden. Safari reicht mir für unterwegs vollkommen.


----------



## Jose (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

apps sind toll - OHNE SIGNATUR!!!


----------



## jigga1986 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*


Tapatalk


----------



## Honeyball (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Habe Tapatalk auf meinem S3-Mini und nutze es nur ganz selten, z.B. um eine PN zu beantworten, wenn gerade nix Vernünftiges (PC/Notebook/Tablet) greifbar ist.


----------



## Patrick S. (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Ich nutze schon seit Einführung hier im Board den forenrunner und bin voll und ganz zufrieden...so kann man auch mal schnell von unterwegs stöbern...


----------



## Blonder (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Tapatalk habe ich mir direkt gestern besorgt; macht einen guten Eindruck... Holger


----------



## hermi (22. Januar 2014)

Spassfussel schrieb:


> Tapatalk ist voll blöde, ich mache es mit dem Tablet. Und jedes mal zeigt der mir die scheiß Werbung an für Tapatalk ist echt nervig. Ein Link oder so hätte es auch getan, bei jedem Seitenwechsel zeigt der Browser mir das oben an. Macht echt kein Spaß.



Du brauchst nur in Deinen Geräteeinstellungen die Desktop-Ansicht zu wählen und schon ist der Tapa-Hinweis weg.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Ich nutze den Forumrunner, um Fotos direkt vom Wasser zu posten...Tapatalk habe ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Lorddoki (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Tapatalk ist nicht schlecht
kostet ein paar Euro aber das ist ja kein Problem
Viele Forensysteme nutzen ja Tapa als standard 
oder halt einen mobilen Stil.
der autom bei Handy umschaltet


----------



## thanatos (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Handy zum telefonieren ist ja ok.In die Welt der Smartphones möchte ich mich nicht begeben ,da ich die Leute nicht verstehe die den lieben langen Tag so´n Ding in der Hand halten und nicht mehr in der Lage sind ein Gespräch Auge in Auge zu führen,aber jeden Furz den sie lassen der ganzen Welt mitteilen .


----------



## Jose (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*



Lorddoki schrieb:


> Tapatalk ist nicht schlecht
> kostet ein paar Euro aber das ist ja kein Problem
> Viele Forensysteme nutzen ja Tapa als standard
> oder halt einen mobilen Stil.
> der autom bei Handy umschaltet




mag ja auch so sein, bin neuem ja durchaus aufgeschlossen.

ich frage mich nur, ob die, die mit der signatur, auch kleidung tragen mit dem aufdruck "gekauft bei...".

app ist gut für den, der einen vorteil davon hat.

die sig-werbung hingegen nervt und ist wie die weggeworfene plastiktüte mit dem aufdruck des verkäufers: M Ü L L !


----------



## Seele (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*



Jose schrieb:


> mag ja auch so sein, bin neuem ja durchaus aufgeschlossen.
> 
> ich frage mich nur, ob die, die mit der signatur, auch kleidung tragen mit dem aufdruck "gekauft bei...".
> 
> ...


 


Der Jose und seine Sig  die werden keine Freunde mehr. 

Nutze den Forenrunner oder gleich direkt im Browser. Manchmal geht das eine manchmal das Andere besser.


----------



## derfrank (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Wenn ich mal in Foren stöbere von unterwegs dann nur mit dem Browser.


----------



## er2de2 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Mobil kaum und wenn, dann mit dem Browser.


----------



## marlin2304 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Nur mit dem Browser, ist übersichtlicher.


----------



## Andysn (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Hallo,
da ich unterwegs mit dem iPad surfe nutze ich es über nen Brwoser(Chrome)
mich nervt auch immer die Anzeige das ich dieses Tapatalk runterladen soll.


----------



## phatfunky (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Ausschließlich mit App weil forenlesen ist für mich Mobilsache. Foren im Mobilbrowser macht einfach keinen Sinn, nicht mal am iPad ( für. Mein Geschmack wohlgemerkt). Die App ist übersichtlicher und da habe ich alle Foren an eine stelle. Zumal ist auch kostenlos. Alles spricht dafür.


----------



## wusel345 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Will ich online gehen, nutze ich zu Hause den Compi. Das Handy brauche ich zum telefonieren oder SMS schreiben. Tapatalk, Tucktucktock oder wie die Apps alle heissen brauche ich nicht und habe ich auch nicht installiert.


----------



## Alexander2781 (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Tapatalk HD


----------



## Danocles (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Ob Rechner Ipad oder Smartphone, immer den Browser


----------



## Deng72 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Also ich habe Tapatalk instaliert nutze es auch nur finde ich es schade das man die Beiträge nur lesen kann jedenfalls bei mit dem S3 wenn jemand weiß wie ich auch von dort schreiben kann könnte er gern mal ein tipp schicken schon mal danke im vorraus. 
 Wenn ich dann Abends zu hause bin benutze ich doch lieber den PC kann ich dann mehr mit anfangen und ist schneller !!

 Petrie @ all


----------



## MAXIMA (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

 ich brauche den tapatuck muckefuk nicht, mich nervt nur das ständige Nachfragen ob ich den Mist installieren will...|krach:
NEINwill ich nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## muecke_7 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Taptalk machte einfacher ;-)


----------



## Zander70 (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*



muecke_7 schrieb:


> Taptalk machte einfacher ;-)



Genau, machte einfacher :q bis diese (kostenlose Version) bei mir auf dem Mobilgerät immer abgestürzt ist, oder gar nicht geladen hat.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich diese auch wieder runtergeschmissen und nutze den normalen Browser (Mobil) wenn ich unterwegs bin.
Ansonsten AB eh nur am PC. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Allesfänger (3. August 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Ich habe seit Anfang an die Forumrunner Version und bin damit sehr zufrieden, besser als die Desktopvariante auf dem PC


----------



## jigga1986 (21. August 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

kann man ganz gut Altersgruppen erkennen


----------



## Anthe (15. September 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Ich nutze mobil Tapatalk und komm damit ganz gut zurecht.


----------



## goscheacg (18. September 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*



Anthe schrieb:


> Ich nutze mobil Tapatalk und komm damit ganz gut zurecht.



 Dito!


----------



## er2de2 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Den Mist benötige ich nicht, wenn Screen dann am üblichen Rechner, bin eigentlich froh wenn tagsüber weniger der Rechner oder ein Smartphone im Focus stehen ... auch wenn es rund ums Angeln geht ...


----------



## Andysn (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Mich stört dieses ständige Infofenster Tapatalk zu nutzen, wenn ich das möchte dann entscheide ich das. Diese Werbeseite dazu wenn ich nen Thema lesen will nervt einfach nur. |krach:


----------



## seba (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Tapatalk oder Forum runner


----------



## pike-81 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Bin gerade auf Tapatalk umgestiegen. 
Forumrunner schmeißt mich ständig raus, seit mein IPhone IOS 8.0.2 hat.


----------



## Kanalkopp (26. November 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Finde beide Apps nicht gut strukturiert am besten ist es am laptop.


----------



## Scum (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Ich nutze Tapatalk unter IOS macht sich Super, kann ich sehr empfehlen. Habe auch andere Foren eingebunden, alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## lumoss (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Btw. Die aktuelle Boot-Werbung überblendet bei mir am Ipad mit Safari das halbe Willkommen-Menü.


----------



## shafty262 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Hat noch jemand so heftige Probleme mit Tapatalk seit gestern?


----------



## Stulle (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Ne seit dem update is nicht mehr so gut wie früher aber aber sonst läuft alles.


----------



## Tobi92 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Bei mir hats heute vormittag nicht mehr geladen, andere Foren gingen aber noch.

Hab mich dann im Browser angemeldet, wieder abgemeldet, Handy neu gestartet und dann gings wieder.

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wie man beim mobilen surfen den Browser verwenden kann und dann auch noch behauptet, das sei übersichtlicher und bequemer
LOL


----------



## Stulle (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Bei mir hats heute vormittag nicht mehr geladen, andere Foren gingen aber noch.
> 
> Hab mich dann im Browser angemeldet, wieder abgemeldet, Handy neu gestartet und dann gings wieder.
> 
> ...


Mein Vater behauptet auch t9 stört beim sms schreiben[emoji23]  

Wat de Buur nich kennt, dat frett he nich!


----------



## randio (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand helfen...

Wie komme ich aus dieser beknackten Ansicht raus?
Und was ist das eigentlich für ein Sch***? |kopfkrat

Also einfach auf "Normale Ansicht" klicken funktioniert nicht, das wäre zu einfach... #d

Genutzt wird das neueste iOS mit iPhone 5.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

@randio:
http://iphone-tricks.de/anleitung/9...on-statt-mobiler-version-anzeigen-unter-ios-8


----------



## randio (1. August 2015)

*AW: Umfrage zur Mobil-App nutzung*

Danke Franz, das klappt gut.
Leider nur temporär, aber besser als nix!


----------

